# Super Bowl...... Smoked Shrimp Spring Rolls!



## bbally (Feb 8, 2011)

Super bowl eats this year.  My son was going to his college buddies place and they were having a party, so I made a couple racks of baby backs, boneless skinless chicken thighs and decided to try a smoked shrimp spring roll.








Did not get pictures of the finished chicken and baby backs as I got to cutting and plating so the son could get out the door on time.  But the ribs and chicken looked like barbequed ribs and chicken!  I was rushed for time because I wanted to document the smoked shrimp spring rolls.  I make a lot of spring rolls for the catering company.  I do the lumpia style spring roll as I cook more Philippine as an Asian style then any other region.

Start with the true spring roll wrapper, the rice paper wrapper.  No wheat, no tapioca, just pure rice wrappers.  All ingredients are fresh cut just prior to assembly.  But first to prepare the shrimp, I use the reverse devein to flatten out the shrimp in the sushi style.  Then I set them with the steam.  They come off the flat trap steamed nicely.  If you want to speed this up you can purchase sushi shrimp frozen at many Asian specialty groceries.  But fresh is better for the shrimp flavor.







  

The shrimp then need to be set up to smoke.  Any additional heat will create a curl in the shrimp so I am going to peg the shrimp to keep them flat as possible, while still allowing the maximum area for smoke.  I am only going to smoke the out side of the shrimp as I only want a very light background.













I just tossed them in on top my chicken and ribs as they only need about 15 to 25 minutes in the hickory alder mix.







Cool them in the reefer and then stack for the spring roll building.







Now I have a selection of other items to go into the spring rolls.  Mung bean threads are the noodles of choice for the spring roll.  You can get these at Asian specialty stores.  I soak them for 15 minutes, then I boil them for 7 minutes.  To the ice bath and cooled out and drained well.  Some chopped lettuce, fresh sliced bell pepper, green onion, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, mini corns, and cilantro.







Place the smoked shrimp on the rice lumpia wrapper outside down.







Next the mung bean threads go on... then the vegetables, then wrap it up tight being careful not to tear through the rice paper.







So I build up fifteen of these.  They are great with a dipping sauce, smoked peanut satay sauce and I also did a sweet Thai chili sauce.  Now I did not know how these would go with the college crowd.  GONE FIRST.... but of course plenty of beer and the ribs and chicken went fast as well.  At least that is what my son told me.  Only got pictures of the four I saved for the wife and I.













I use smoke to fuse Americana into other regional foods a lot.  It is unique to the USA the way we do barbeque and meld it with other cultural culinary practices and it can be magic!  Try it!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow!  What a production!  I am inspired (and hungry)!!!  Smoked shrimp sounds intriguing.  Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## bbally (Feb 8, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Wow!  What a production!  I am inspired (and hungry)!!!  Smoked shrimp sounds intriguing.  Thanks for the tutorial!


Please watch the times if you are smoking raw shrimp... number one cause of salmonella poisoning in the USA is shrimp!  So steam before smoking or smoke hot enough to finish well under the danger time limit.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow those look awesome!!! That made me hungry.....Thanks!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice!

 Thanks.

 Craig


----------



## alblancher (Feb 9, 2011)

Can I call you Poppa?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2011)

Really looks good, We love grilled shrimp, haven't tried smoked shrimp yet. Have to put that on the list!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow!----Awesome!

Your son must have been the Super-star at that party & definitely got MVP !

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW Bob!! Another awesome smoke!


----------



## smokermark (Feb 9, 2011)

Chicken, ribs, smoked shrimp spring roll...all looks wonderful!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 9, 2011)

Those look great! Nice job! and an awesome Idea!


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've smoked shrimp before but I never thought to put them in spring rolls nice!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2011)

Now those look awesome there Bob. I also see you are almost at the big 1000 too. If I see your name on any post I just have to look because I know it gonna be good.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 9, 2011)

That is some great looking shrimp you have there.. great job


----------



## futuredude (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh man, that's an awesome recipe! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 10, 2014)

How very beautiful! What clever and delicious fun you had! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------

